

AOL and Huffington Post sued by unpaid bloggers - bconway
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/12/us-huffington-lawsuit-idUSTRE73B5JT20110412

======
johngalt
"The middle class is teetering on the brink of collapse just as surely as AIG
was in the fall of 2009 - only this time, it's not just one giant insurance
company (and its banking counterparties) facing disaster, it's tens of
millions of hardworking Americans who played by the rules." -A. Huffington

Also see: <http://mattbors.com/archives/726.html>

------
FiddlerClamp
I believe in being paid for writing, but if they volunteered to write for
free, how can they turn around and ask for money now?

------
edw
To call this lawsuit quixotic would be too generous. (And I forget, did Don
Quixote ever come off as so whiny?)

------
mcav
Second time's the charm!
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL_Community_Leader_Program>

------
johnconroy
It always made me sick that Huffington was making so much coin from unpaid
bloggers.

~~~
edw
Do you feel the same way about any profitable company that runs Apache or
FreeBSD? I don't understand your sentiment, which seems quite common. These
unpaid bloggers on HuffPo have in aggregate contributed almost nothing of
durable value to civilization (and I think I'm being generous, as someone
whose politics are not incompatible with your typical HuffPo reader or
contributor, in assuming the net contribution has been positive) while the
contributions of these developers have been enormous and transformative to our
society.

Unpaid bloggers of the world, stop writing! You have nothing to lose but the
time you've wasted adding noise to a vapid cacophony.

